# Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

ok my question is i have a mk2 jeta vr and i have the girling 60 dual pistons.. one of my calipers are shot so someone said they woould trade me for his girling 54's off a g60.. so im pondering whether i should take these for free or buy a new caliper.
is the diff. in stopping power between the 2 really that great. cuz the 60's weight a hell of alot more than the 54s..


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

I have the 54's on my mk3 jetta 2.0, great upgrade. I would suppose they are quite similar, for a mk2 the 54 should be fine, since it is excellent on my mk3.


----------



## X-flow (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

you should just buy new seals for th g60 calipers, they're only like 8 bucks.


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (X-flow)*

the seals are new.. i stripped the fittin for the brake line


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

Girling 54 calipers with Corrado Carriers make an 11" set up. Good quality pads, stainless lines, and a good quality fluid flush regularly will be plenty for an A2 VR swap. I am doing the same set up on my MKIII Cabrio. I had the Girling 60 calipers but decided they were too heavy for my taste.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (askibum02)*

So I don't really understand which is better, to use 54 calipers and 2.0 carriers and run 10.1 inch rotors or to run vr-6 carriers and run 11 inch rotors. 
Is there even a difference betweent eh 10.1 and 11inch that makes a difference. I would just think that it would add unnessary wieght.


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (fluxburn)*

11 in is def better than 10 because there is more surface area.. but the 54 vs 60 is the same rotor size jus dif caliipers


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_*Girling 54 calipers with Corrado Carriers make an 11" set up.* Good quality pads, stainless lines, and a good quality fluid flush regularly will be plenty for an A2 VR swap. I am doing the same set up on my MKIII Cabrio. I had the Girling 60 calipers but decided they were too heavy for my taste.

Corrado's and MKIII 2.0 use Girling 54 calipers, the Corrado Carrier space's the caliper out further than the 10.1" set to fit the 11" rotors, and yes, the 11" brakes will stop better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (askibum02)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_
Corrado's and MKIII 2.0 use Girling 54 calipers, the Corrado Carrier space's the caliper out further than the 10.1" set to fit the 11" rotors, and yes, the 11" brakes will stop better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The mk3 2.0 does not come with girling 54 caliper stock. Or did I miss something here


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (fluxburn)*

i know the 2.0 came with girlings but for some reason they look dif. than the 54's am i wrong?


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

the girling 54 and 60 are from audi's 
they are not the same caliper as the vw mk3 caliper, the stock ones have really small pads, unlike the girling 54


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_the girling 54 and 60 are from audi's 
they are not the same caliper as the vw mk3 caliper, the stock ones have really small pads, unlike the girling 54

the girling 54s come off a rado g60 also not only audis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

umm, girling labeled many calipers 54's. maybe it's the size of the piston?
anyway, mkIII 2.0's in the US came with girling54's (10.1)
mkIII vr6 95 and before came with them too, but will 11" carriers
mkIII vr6's 96+ and mkIV 1.8t's and vr6's also came with "girling 54's" but they are different calipers. they were made to accept the 11.3" rotors. (wider than the 10.1's and 11's). they usually have "DE" stamped on them
i believe corrados had the mkIII g54's without the "DE" stamp.
so now i've lost the point of my point....uhhh..will carry on later








edit: so, he wants to trade you his 60's for your 54's? which 54's is he talking about? the 97vr6 or the 94? find out first


_Modified by white_r!ce at 9:32 PM 7-27-2004_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (white_r!ce)*

Wow I am finally getting all the info. I thought my mk3 had some other caliper, but I guess they are girling 54's. I upraded from mintex red pads and stock rotors to hawk hps pads and brembo cross drilled and slotted rotors and what a world of difference.
So where the hell do you find vr-6 carriers so you can use 11 inch rotors?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_
So where the hell do you find vr-6 carriers so you can use 11 inch rotors?

i assume you have a 2.0? if you want carriers for your style 54's, you can get tehm from 95 or earlier mkIII vr's and corrado vr's.
you'll need at least 15" rims though.
edit: from another post of yours, those vr carriers (for 11.3") will require you to get different calipers, pads, rotors and if going plus suspension (what i'm trying to achieve) steering knuckles, control arms and outer cv's


_Modified by white_r!ce at 3:07 AM 7-28-2004_


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (white_r!ce)*

Girling 54's are ALL the same. The size of the pads/rotors is decided by the carrier and how the caliper is spaced out from the hub.


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (askibum02)*

ok heres another ? are the all the 11 in carriers the same.. liek the early vr and the g60.. i thought the holes for the 4 lug spindles were diferent than the vr spindles


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

I don't know about the MKIII, but with the Corrado, the only difference between the G60 and VR is the number of whole in the rotor. I'm guessing MKIII 11" would be the same, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (askibum02)*

Okay, I did a little research. The rotors from a Corrado VR are exactly the same size and offset as the 11" brakes found on the early MKIII VR's. So, in THEORY, you should be able to take a set of caliper carriers of an early MKIII VR6 and use them with Girling 54 calipers and G60 rotors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (askibum02)*

good nfo


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 brakes vs Girling 54 (jok3sta)*

but do these just bolt up right to a mk3 2.0, or do you need new hardware?


----------

